# Beauty Brand Deborah Lippmann 50% off



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks for letting us know!

http://www.beautybrands.com/category/nail/deborah+lippmann.do

eeeeh


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you know if this is in store too? I am tempted...

ETA:  I called and asked.. it's in store and online.  Woo hoo!


----------



## glamigirl (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ THANKS, SPORTSGIRL!


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 29, 2013)

I stopped by and picked up Mermaid's Dream and Do The Mermaid! Sooo pretty, I'm like drooling


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 29, 2013)

omfg want want want mermaid's dream and candy shop, wonder if i can talk my fiance in to buying them ;]


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2013)

Omg. I want. I can get them and call them all "Christmas presents" right???


----------



## bethm (Aug 30, 2013)

I went in there "just because" yesterday and was pleasantly surprised by this sale.  And that's an understatement!!  I picked up the Gel Lab set because I wanted to try it out and a buffer ... going back today and plan on getting a couple of polishes.  I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Its been a LONG few weeks, so I decided to get myself Good girl gone bad, Nefertiti, Glitter in the air, Diamonds and pearls, Sarah smile, Believe and Pretty young thing. I've never bought anything from beauty brands before so I got an extra 10% off too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 12, 2013)

Got my order yesterday and then today got an email with a code for 20% off your entire order.  Figures!  Its FS8153 if anyone would like to take advantage of it.  You can get about 7 DL's for around $50 with free shipping.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my order yesterday and then today got an email with a code for 20% off your entire order.  Figures!  Its FS8153 if anyone would like to take advantage of it.  You can get about 7 DL's for around $50 with free shipping.





 Don't tell me that!  Must resist.... must... resist...


----------



## bethm (Sep 12, 2013)

I don' think you can use codes with the sale (except Take 10) ... bummer ...


----------



## Rubyblood (Oct 5, 2013)

So glad I missed this I would have been totally broke after reading this.


----------



## Rubyblood (Oct 7, 2013)

> It is still going on. Check out thier website.


 I'm so broke I don't have money for toilet paper bahaha hopefully I don't need any before Friday


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

I ordered 7 or 8 polishes from this when the sale was first posted. Some of my bottles have sticky residue - like maybe there was once a price tag on it that was peeled off. 2 or 3 of the 7 came packages in a DL box which was awesome but the rest didn't. It's kinda weird since I was planning on giving these as gifts. I haven't really seen DL in stores out here so I'm not familiar if them coming packaged as opposed to open-stock is normal or not.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered 7 or 8 polishes from this when the sale was first posted. Some of my bottles have sticky residue - like maybe there was once a price tag on it that was peeled off. 2 or 3 of the 7 came packages in a DL box which was awesome but the rest didn't. It's kinda weird since I was planning on giving these as
gifts. I haven't really seen DL in stores out here so I'm not familiar if them coming packaged as opposed to open-stock is normal or not.

When I bought DL's at Beauty Brands in store they were all in plastic DL boxes.  Hmmm, that seems a little weird.  :/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

Bummer! They look fine and unused though. So that's not a big deal. The sticker residue was *really* annoying when I first got it but if I just unbox all of them it's not like my sister would know otherwise! Just thought I'd put that warning out there for all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> When I bought DL's at Beauty Brands in store they were all in plastic DL boxes. Â Hmmm, that seems a little weird. Â :/ Â


----------



## Rubyblood (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubyblood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I'm so broke I don't have money for toilet paper bahaha hopefully I don't need any before Friday



Toilet paper or nail polish? Laugh. It would be a toss up for me girl!!!




For me as well but the old man would ban me forever! I dont own any DL yet either which makes me sad I will prolly miss this sale!


----------

